# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] Obtenir la date la plus ancienne

## yakup.67

Bonjour  tous,
je suis en train de faire un site, et je  voulais savoir s'il y a une fonction qui permet d'obtenir la date la plus ancienne.

----------


## koopajah

En SQL c'est le plus simple


```
SELECt MIN(champDate) from matable
```

----------


## Mat67

Ben sous sql tu peux faire une requete du style :



```
select MIN(date) from table_date;
```

ou pour le max : 



```
select MAX(date) from table_date;
```

et apres il ne te reste qu'a rcuprer tout sa sous php et le tour est jou  :;):

----------


## yakup.67

Oui c 'est bon a marche!
Merci !!!

----------


## zazadec

Slt,
Je rebondis sur cette discussion pour avoir une prcision
Je recherche la 2eme valeur minimum. Une ide ?

----------


## Dendrite

Essaie cela :



```

```

Question subsidiaire :
De quel type est ta date ? date ou datetime ?
Si date, tu peux avoir plusieurs dates pareilles... non ? Ex : si tu as 3 tuples le 21/03/2014, tu veux vraiment les enregistrements suivants, genre ceux du 03/04/2014 ?

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,

@Dendrite
Quand on utilise une fonction d'agrgation dans la filtre, on dois utiliser la clause HAVING  la place de where. Et mme en utilisant une clause having avec ta requte, cela ne fonctionnera pas.



```

```


A+.

----------


## Dendrite

Merki Andry !

----------


## andry.aime

On utilise HAVING pour la ou les filtre(s) avec agrgation, les restes dans le WHERE. Mme si on peut utiliser having  la place de where, ce qui n'est pas bon dans la pratique, ce que je disais tout  l'heure prsente une ambigut.

----------


## zazadec

> Bonjour,
> 
> @Dendrite
> Quand on utilise une fonction d'agrgation dans la filtre, on dois utiliser la clause HAVING  la place de where. Et mme en utilisant une clause having avec ta requte, cela ne fonctionnera pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Je viens de tester, a  l'air de fonctionner comme il faut. Que ce soit avec WHERE ou HAVING
Ma base de test me rpond ce que j'attendait

----------


## andry.aime

> Je viens de tester, a  l'air de fonctionner comme il faut. Que ce soit avec WHERE ou HAVING
> Ma base de test me rpond ce que j'attendait


Oui, mais l'utilisation de HAVING dans ce cas te pnalisera ct performance. Ensuite l'utilisation de HAVING n'est possible  la place de WHERE que si la colonne  comparer dans le HAVING est parmi les colonnes  rcuprer dans le select.

A+.

----------

